# Construction death & injury statistics



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Stumbled across this while looking for something else. It's a treasure trove of information for anyone curious about such things.

http://www.cpwr.com/pdfs/CB 4th Edition/31_50 Safety and Health.pdf


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Too Much Information


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Hang around here, and you're going to learn stuff. Like it or not. :laughing:


----------



## NHCremodeling (Mar 20, 2010)

Just gave it a quick glance, but there seem to be too many variables among reporting countries, and too much information missing.

Some countries report the self-employed, some don't.

What were those 100,000 people doing? Building houses, highway bridges, skyscrapers?


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Good find! Lot's of info to go through in the report, but their web site offers some usefull info.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

NHCremodeling said:


> Just gave it a quick glance, but there seem to be too many variables among reporting countries, and too much information missing.
> 
> Some countries report the self-employed, some don't.
> 
> What were those 100,000 people doing? Building houses, highway bridges, skyscrapers?


The entire first page examines the difficulty of comparison because of those variables; they are very up-front about it. So throw out everything but the USA numbers and there's still a lot of good info there.

There are charts further on that break down the percentages by occupation. :thumbsup:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't get it.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Ton of info. Thanks for posting that, Tin. Good stuff to use in the next tailgate safety talk. :thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm more interested in the rates in developing countries. I wonder why that info isn't in there?


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm going to go on a limb here and say that not every work related death in the US is reported. If an illegal alien worker dies on a job site in the US do you really think the other workers hang around for OSHA or the feds to show up? NO, they remove the body...

Here's a good one.
A homeowner told me that when his house was being roofed a mexican worker fell off the roof. The others went down and figured he'd died so rather than risking their own necks they simply covered his body and took off. Turns out the guy didn't die! Bet he never worked with that group again!!!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

We just had a guy fall off a roof and die a worker found him after they didn't hear him nailing

I'm sure we will here more because the owner is shady at best and there are some stories going on about him and his shoddy workmanship


----------

